# Wanted Sora triple chainset



## ttcycle (22 Sep 2009)

Any folks got a Sora triple chainset?

Need to replace the chainset on a bike I got recently.


----------



## jay clock (22 Sep 2009)

I had a touring bike where I did this and used a Stronglight Impact triple - excellent product. Spa Cycles is a good place for them, and can advise on BB length etc as well


----------



## ttcycle (22 Sep 2009)

thanks jay will check that out


----------



## mearle (24 Sep 2009)

I have an old 9speed Tiagra triple to fit square taper bb 170mm, very little wear.


----------



## ttcycle (24 Sep 2009)

Hi Mearle - I've ordered the Sora online but if they take a while I might drop you a PM.


----------

